# Do you crop to make you macros more macro?



## Abby Rose (Apr 22, 2010)

Because that's what I seem to have to do.  Maybe I am not patient enough when taking the picture, to set up close enough or something?


----------



## --ares-- (Apr 22, 2010)

I crop anything if it adds to the photo, macros included. Cropping has been around forever, it doesn't make you any less unprofessional if you use it.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think there is a single photo that I haven't cropped at least a little bit.


----------



## Abby Rose (Apr 22, 2010)

Right, it just bothers me that I lose part of the picture. I'd like the macro subject to fill the whole frame without me cropping it that way.


----------



## Overread (Apr 22, 2010)

Carefull with that addiction - I started out that way and look what happened to me - 3 macro lenses!! 

By all means if it enhances a photo do use the crop tool - if however you find that you are cropping a significant number of your shots then its time to review both your shooting method and your tools. Are you able to get closer before you shoot - if so try to do so to minimise the amount of cropping needed. Or are you unable to get closer if so then you might need different tools for the job in question.

So on the last note what is your main macro setup?


----------



## Abby Rose (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I have a point and shoot - sony H50. A few times I've used my tripod, but usually I just hold the camera normally (I know, I know) and I have a little beanbag too. 

High-tech, I know.


----------



## Overread (Apr 22, 2010)

Raynox is what you need 
A Raynox DCR 150 or 250 for more macro


----------



## j-digg (Apr 22, 2010)

Abby Rose said:


> ...and I have a little beanbag too...


 
LOL, sorry that just comes across as funny 

Anyhow, I was just thinking... and now Im sortve asking you ( Overread ) if it would maybe be effective to not get so close, on purpose, to perhaps get a little bit more DoF in a shot, and then crop afterwards?

Im not too sure how much DoF youd actually gain through this practice... maybe Ill go look at a DoF calc. or try it out when possible.


----------



## Overread (Apr 22, 2010)

It could certainly be a valid approach to shooting indeed. The clincher is that whilst you might still geta sharp shot even after cropping you might not get the same resolution of finer details that shooting closer would allow you to capture. 
I have no idea how much depth you would gain through this method so if you do do some tests I would be interested to hear the results. 

The other way around this is to shoot closer but to focus stack a series of shots together - that would let you simulat a greater depth of field whilst being a lot closer and getting the resolution (and use of the full image). Of course that method is never 100% succesfull and also relies upon a nice sluggish/sleepy insect to work with (if you are working with bugs - flowers are a lot easier unless there is wind!)


----------



## Jacki (Apr 23, 2010)

I always crop a little bit, mostly for composition though, not so much to make the macro seem more macro. I took some pictures of a bee yesterday, and even though I was as close as possible to the little guy, he didn't fill the frame the way I would like, so I cropped it. It turned out pretty well. I think sometimes it is necessary, especially with insects/other moving things.


----------

